# VICBREW 2013



## manticle (3/9/13)

If a thread already exists, I've missed it. Entries due in a couple of weeks.
Details here: http://www.vicbrew.org/maps/vicbrew2013.htm

I presume they will also be calling for judges and stewards reasonably soon (they'd better - time's getting on).


----------



## stakka82 (3/9/13)

Not sure if it's just me but when I try to download the entry form it says it's damaged? Tried on both chrome and IE.

Does the entry from have a bit more detail, ie. how much entry is, and what size bottles are accepted etc?


----------



## Yob (3/9/13)

Here you go Stakka

View attachment EntryFormVicBrew2013.pdf


----------



## MartinOC (3/9/13)

PLEASE MAKE SPECIAL NOTE:

Only ONE BOTTLE per entry - Minimum 500ml.

Pairs of 375ml stubbies etc. will NOT be accepted!

This Community Service announcement has been brought to by the Party for Infuriated Socialist Stewards (P.I.S.S.) .

Typed by me, authorized by me. Melbourne.


----------



## stakka82 (3/9/13)

Another question - are most beers submitted for comps at this level filtered? 

I have a few naturally carbed bottles I'm interested in entering but they're naturally conditioned. Are the bottles stored refridgerated on site for a few days before the comp to allow them to settle?


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (3/9/13)

stakka82 said:


> Another question - are most beers submitted for comps at this level filtered?
> 
> I have a few naturally carbed bottles I'm interested in entering but they're naturally conditioned. Are the bottles stored refridgerated on site for a few days before the comp to allow them to settle?


I am thinking of entering for my first time as well, I am curious about this too.

Also do we need to label the bottle?


----------



## JaseH (3/9/13)

stakka82 said:


> Another question - are most beers submitted for comps at this level filtered?
> 
> I have a few naturally carbed bottles I'm interested in entering but they're naturally conditioned. Are the bottles stored refridgerated on site for a few days before the comp to allow them to settle?


Its a home brew comp, so naturally carbonated bottles are the norm.



RelaxedBrewer said:


> Also do we need to label the bottle?


I normally enter via compmaster and they provide a printable label to id your entry with.

Is Keg King going to be a drop off point this year?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/9/13)

Doh, have a really nice wheat beer worth entering but only got stubbies left :unsure: Next year!!


----------



## DU99 (3/9/13)

From Website


> *Ballarat Home Brew Centre: *1/314 Ripon St. South Ballarat, Ph:5333 5825
> *Bendigo Home Brew Cenre: *48 Eaglehawk Rd, Ironbark, Ph:5443 1078
> *Brewers Choice:* Shop 4/ 1389 Healesville-Kooweerup Rd Woori Yallock Ph:5964 6222
> *The Brewer’s Den:* 253 Dorset Road Boronia Ph:9761 1900
> ...


----------



## MartinOC (3/9/13)

stakka82 said:


> Another question - are most beers submitted for comps at this level filtered?
> 
> I have a few naturally carbed bottles I'm interested in entering but they're naturally conditioned. Are the bottles stored refridgerated on site for a few days before the comp to allow them to settle?


As answered above, naturally carbonated is the norm.

Entries are collected a week prior to the competition (cut-off for entries) from the usual drop-points (usually LHBS's) & are collected & kept by Committee members until the day before the competition starts. They're transported (upright & padded) to the venue, where they're sorted into category & serving-order, then put into the cool-room overnight. Rest assured, they're treated with the greatest respect (ie. as if they're our own entries).



RelaxedBrewer said:


> I am thinking of entering for my first time as well, I am curious about this too.
> 
> Also do we need to label the bottle?


No need to label the bottle (in fact, bottles should be de-labelled). As long as your entry-sheet is securely attached to the bottle (we recommend a couple of rubber-bands - DON'T use sticky-tape it's a real PITA & can potentially be damaged when removing it).

I won't go into the detail, but rest assured, we'll do all the labeling that's required & everything is checked about 6 times before it gets to a judge. If there are any problems, the competition organizer will call you to sort it out before we start.


----------



## JaseH (3/9/13)

DU99 said:


> From Website


Reason I ask is that often KK aren't mentioned as a drop point but when queried it turns out they are?


----------



## MartinOC (3/9/13)

Frothie said:


> Reason I ask is that often KK aren't mentioned as a drop point but when queried it turns out they are?


KK is not an official drop-off point.

As per the website, plus Geelong Home Brewing Supplies - 164 Bellerine St, Geelong VIC 3220


----------



## timmi9191 (3/9/13)

Are pet bottles acceptable for entries?


----------



## WarmBeer (3/9/13)

MartinOC said:


> KK is not an official drop-off point.


It's a conspiracy to keep us Bayside boys from cleaning up yet again.

A conspiracy, I tells ya!


----------



## MartinOC (3/9/13)

timmi9191 said:


> Are pet bottles acceptable for entries?


Yep! No problem, as long as they're at least 500ml.


----------



## citizensnips (3/9/13)

I dropped mine off a week ago to G&G as I'm now in Holland for a few months. The bloke there was kind enough to accept them quite a bit early for me


----------



## MartinOC (3/9/13)

citizensnips said:


> I dropped mine off a week ago to G&G as I'm now in Holland for a few months. The bloke there was kind enough to accept them quite a bit early for me


Good stuff! Guaranteed to be settled by the time it's judged (unless it's a hefeweizen  ).


----------



## MartinOC (3/9/13)

WarmBeer said:


> It's a conspiracy to keep us Bayside boys from cleaning up yet again.
> 
> A conspiracy, I tells ya!


Erm........Since when have you cleaned-up exactly????

Once in the past 10 years does not constitute "clean-up" in anyone's language.


----------



## Yob (3/9/13)

Faaaarkinq faaaark.. The beer I brewed specifically for this just won't finish... Trying ALL the tricks in Felix's farking Bag to get it there..

Shit man, I wait +6 months to use riwaka for the first time and I get this... (insert scream here)


----------



## MartinOC (3/9/13)

Yob said:


> Faaaarkinq faaaark.. The beer I brewed specifically for this just won't finish... Trying ALL the tricks in Felix's farking Bag to get it there..
> 
> Shit man, I wait +6 months to use riwaka for the first time and I get this... (insert scream here)


Speak-up, would you please? I just can't hear you (In cyber-space, no-one can hear you scream!).

What is this "Farking-bag" of which you speak?


----------



## Yob (3/9/13)

Raised temps, gentle stir, active starter, gentle stir, plead and cry...


----------



## MartinOC (3/9/13)

Yob said:


> Raised temps, gentle stir, active starter, gentle stir, plead and cry...


Hmmm....'sounds like my sex-life...have you considered next year?

Actually, no. That still sounds like my sex-life.. :blink:


----------



## Yob (4/9/13)

It'll probably be ready by then...


----------



## r055c0 (4/9/13)

Curious as to why there is a 500ml minimum on bottle size, I understand that an entry of 2 375ml stubbies might mean a fraction more handling required by the stewards but it seems like it just adds another layer of inaccessibility for new brewers. I'm sure the simple answer that people will come back with will be along the lines of "it's not hard to get bigger bottles, stop sooking and follow the rules" and for what it's worth I have been filling 2 700ml bottles from every brew as a matter of course since I saw this rule a few months ago, but I still think it is an unnecessary barrier.


----------



## Yob (4/9/13)

less than 500ml and the stewards dont get any


----------



## mxd (4/9/13)

ro55c0 said:


> Curious as to why there is a 500ml minimum on bottle size, I understand that an entry of 2 375ml stubbies might mean a fraction more handling required by the stewards but it seems like it just adds another layer of inaccessibility for new brewers. I'm sure the simple answer that people will come back with will be along the lines of "it's not hard to get bigger bottles, stop sooking and follow the rules" and for what it's worth I have been filling 2 700ml bottles from every brew as a matter of course since I saw this rule a few months ago, but I still think it is an unnecessary barrier.


there could be 4 judges on a table, you wont enough beer in the glass to get the aroma, check clarity, head etc..

If you've got 2 stubbies, pour them (gently) into a 750, add a little sugar to recover some of the co2, and submit them to see how they go.

And hey it's the rulez, you don't need to submit


----------



## MartinOC (4/9/13)

ro55c0 said:


> Curious as to why there is a 500ml minimum on bottle size, I understand that an entry of 2 375ml stubbies might mean a fraction more handling required by the stewards but it seems like it just adds another layer of inaccessibility for new brewers. I'm sure the simple answer that people will come back with will be along the lines of "it's not hard to get bigger bottles, stop sooking and follow the rules" and for what it's worth I have been filling 2 700ml bottles from every brew as a matter of course since I saw this rule a few months ago, but I still think it is an unnecessary barrier.


In a word: Logistics. The crates that are used for storing/transporting the entries often won't stack if stubbies are stuck in them (we sometimes have a similar problem with tall champagne bottles). That means they have to be stored separately & out of serving order, when we're already restricted in cool-room space. If stubbies go into a crate, they're often at an angle, or worse, on their sides. Would you want your entries treated that way??



Yob said:


> less than 500ml and the stewards dont get any


Damn! Sprung!! :chug:


----------



## JaseH (4/9/13)

Do Darwin stubbies score extra browny points then?


----------



## MartinOC (4/9/13)

Frothie said:


> Do Darwin stubbies score extra browny points then?


Nope! But they fit the rules, so we'd accept them. Just a shame to waste that much beer in a competition environment (most of it will go down the sink). Your call....


----------



## brad81 (4/9/13)

MartinOC said:


> No need to label the bottle (in fact, bottles should be de-labelled). As long as your entry-sheet is securely attached to the bottle (we recommend a couple of rubber-bands - DON'T use sticky-tape it's a real PITA & can potentially be damaged when removing it).
> 
> I won't go into the detail, but rest assured, we'll do all the labeling that's required & everything is checked about 6 times before it gets to a judge. If there are any problems, the competition organizer will call you to sort it out before we start.


I just printed the QRCode label from the site, I am going to attach this to the bottle.

Do I still need to print out and attach the entry form as well??


----------



## MartinOC (4/9/13)

brad81 said:


> I just printed the QRCode label from the site, I am going to attach this to the bottle.
> 
> Do I still need to print out and attach the entry form as well??


Just as a back-up to the computer-based system, we like to keep a hard-copy. If you're attaching the QR Code, attach the entry form as well (same rubber bands - it's all good).


----------



## unclebarrel (4/9/13)

Would a black IPA fall under the IPA section or under specialty beer ? I just did not see it listed.

i bottle all my brews in 500ml bottles, so no probs there !


----------



## manticle (4/9/13)

Specialty. If you don't see it listed, there is not currently another category/ style it fits.


----------



## stakka82 (5/9/13)

Sorry, another couple of stupid questions:

Can I pay in cash when submitting the forms and accompanying beers at a drop off place like G&G?

Do I have to be a member of a club to participate?


----------



## manticle (5/9/13)

No need to be a member of any club. You can enter as independent/no club.

Not sure what this year's entry requirements are as I know generally there is a push towards online payment and entry but previous years you have been able to include cash with dropoff.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (5/9/13)

The entry form sheet still has a box to tick for cash (old style form not comp master) so I would assume you can still pay cash.


----------



## MartinOC (5/9/13)

stakka82 said:


> Can I pay in cash when submitting the forms and accompanying beers at a drop off place like G&G?


Cut/Paste directly from the entry form:

ENTRY FORM — VICBREW 2013 _Closing Date: 21st September_

Please fold page or cut off entry form and *attach with rubber band *to bottle with entry details visible. Include entry fee in envelope attached to bottle.

Geez!! Just TWO days ago, I posted a status update wondering how many people would ACTUALLY READ the bloody Entry Form!!!!


----------



## manticle (5/9/13)

Should have posted details for vicbrew entry and a call for stewards and judges at the same time.

Here.


----------



## stakka82 (5/9/13)

Sorry, I did say it was a stupid question!


----------



## brad81 (5/9/13)

MartinOC said:


> Cut/Paste directly from the entry form:
> 
> ENTRY FORM — VICBREW 2013 _Closing Date: 21st September_
> 
> ...


Great attitude mate.

Requested information on the form is there, I've just gone looking for it on the vicbrew site. I'll have to fill this out again so I can attach it to the bottle, where the QRCode will already be attached from the compmaster site..

The same level of information is not communicated on the compmaster website. Print out the label and attach it to the bottle.

If the information is segregated, then surely you can understand that there will be a little confusion in how to submit entries.

You cannot rely on an RTFM attitude when the manual is a bit skewiff.


----------



## MartinOC (5/9/13)

brad81 said:


> Great attitude mate.
> 
> Walk a mile in the shoes of the Organising Committee & you'll understand all too well why there's a level of frustration in my posting of late. My "snap" above was telegraphed to Stakka via PM & he understood.
> 
> ...


If you want a slick-run competition, don't think it's currently being done adequately & can improve things, please feel free to stick your hand-up for a job on the Organising Committee....if you DARE!

Yes, I'm a bit cranky ATM....need beer....mmmmm....beeer......


----------



## manticle (5/9/13)

Critical, constructive feedback can be offered about something without being told - don't like it? try running it! though.

I know what you mean Martin as I do actively involve myself with various things compwise (mainly judging but also primary organisation of things like last year's beerfest and a recent-ish BJCP study group). I have not been involved nearly as long as you but I'm not quite an armchair critic. We need to engage with solid, critical feedback so we can strive to improve or at the very least - patiently explain why things are the way they are. Haters will hate and haters can get fucked but most people are not haters.

Sometimes people get confused by what is in front of them. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## MartinOC (5/9/13)

It's OK, Manticle, I've had a beer now.. :super: 
I agree with you about the constructive feedback & it is. Unfortunately, I find myself being the "voice" of VIcbrew here, when I'm not au-fait with everything that goes on & I'm trying to field questions about stuff I can't honestly deal-with. After-all, I'm "just" the Chief Steward... h34r:

I already know what I'm going to say in the debrief-session....


----------



## manticle (5/9/13)

Fair point. I've generally found Vicbrew well run over the last few years but I only see it on the day as a judge and don't see much further behind the scenes. The fact that they are continually short judges yet haven't made the call out yet (inside a month till comp time) is indicative of the fact that there are some organisational issues that should probably get examined.

As a melbourne brewrs committee member, I realise voluntary time takes second place to working/family time (and so it should). As an example, we (MB) have a history of not giving out all promised prizes from comps in a timely fashion (we are trying to change this) so no-one is above criticism. We do need to cop it from time to time though.

Looking forward to the comp anyway.


----------



## unclebarrel (5/9/13)

For what its worth Martin and Manticle, I'm sure you blokes and everyone involved are doing a great job.
If there was not guys like you getting in and organising these events, well I reckon there would be people complaining about the lack of events !


Good on yas I say.


----------



## MartinOC (5/9/13)

unclebarrel said:


> For what its worth Martin and Manticle, I'm sure you blokes and everyone involved are doing a great job.
> If there was not guys like you getting in and organising these events, well I reckon there would be people complaining about the lack of events !
> 
> 
> Good on yas I say.


My second beer says thanks - 'hope we can give everyone the best-run competition in the Nation (Ooops! There I go again! h34r: ).....


----------



## unclebarrel (5/9/13)

My third beer says no worries mate !


----------



## WarmBeer (6/9/13)

I'm having issues with being able to access QR Codes for paid-for entries.

I get the page giving the Entry Summary and Instructions, but no QR Code graphic to either print out or download. It's not a PEBCAK, I know what I'm looking for. Have tried 2 different browsers and 2 different operating systems.

Have tried contacting AndyD, but if anybody knows if there's other issues, and can help, could you post in this thread?


----------



## MartinOC (6/9/13)

For anyone who hasn't received the email from Mark directly, here's a cut/paste:

Hi Judges, Stewards and Brewers,

Call out for JUDGES or STEWARDS at VicBrew. The Victorian Amateur Brewing Championship will be held on the first weekend in October - Saturday 5th and Sunday 6th October 2013 at Belgian Beer Cafe Eureka, 5 Riverside Quay, Southbank Melbourne, Melway 2F E7. We need your assistance as judges and stewards. The competition is BJCP registered, but all judges are welcome.

Can you please reply to this email ([email protected]) providing the following information:

AVAILABLE SATURDAY 5th Oct SESSION: YES/NO

AVAILABLE SUNDAY 6th Oct SESSION: YES/NO

JUDGING EXPERIENCE, COMPETITIONS JUDGED AT: 0 / 1 / 2-4 / 5-10 / >10.

BJCP ID#:

AVAILABLE TO JUDGE: YES/NO

AVAILABLE TO STEWARD: YES/NO

PREFER TO JUDGE CATEGORIES:

PREFER NOT TO JUDGE CATEGORIES:

NAME

CONTACT PHONE NUMBER:

ANY OTHER INFO:

The days on which each category is judged will depend on the number of entries and judge availability.

Starting times for the sessions are expected to be:

Morning session (9.00 am start):

Afternoon session (1 pm start, 5pm finish):

Lunch will be provided for all judges and stewards.

If you're only available for part of the day, please indicate your preference for a morning or afternoon sessions. We will use this information to draw up the judging schedule but cannot guarantee that we will be able to meet everyone's preferences. We hope that most judges will be available for several sessions, but the need for this will depend on the response. We will not assign judges to categories in which they have an entry - please let us know the cateogories you will be entering. We we will also check against the registration database in case you change your mind.

The categories are:

1. Low Alcohol (<4% Abv)

2.Pale Lager

3. Pilsener

4. Amber & Dark Lager

5. Strong Lager (>6% Abv)

6. Pale Ale

7. American Pale Ale

8. Bitter Ale

9. Brown Ale

10. Porter

11. Stout

12. Strong Stout (>6% Abv)

13. India Pale Ale

14. Strong Ale (>6% Abv)

15. Belgian Strong Ale (>6% Abv)

16. Wheat & Rye Beer

17. Farmhouse Ale & Wild Beer

18. Specialty Beer.

There is a full list of categories and styles on the back of the entry form and at www.vicbrew.org under the VicBrew tab on the left-hand side of the page.

Thanks for your assistance,

Remember that VicBrew entries close on 21 September 2013. No late entries.

Mark Hibberd

on behalf of the VicBrew2013 organising committee (Michael Guenzel, Neil Kay, Michael Bowron, Charles Johnston, Mark Johnstone, Andy Davison, Martin O'Connor)

[email protected]

mob. 0427 178 068


----------



## Andyd (6/9/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I'm having issues with being able to access QR Codes for paid-for entries.
> 
> I get the page giving the Entry Summary and Instructions, but no QR Code graphic to either print out or download. It's not a PEBCAK, I know what I'm looking for. Have tried 2 different browsers and 2 different operating systems.
> 
> Have tried contacting AndyD, but if anybody knows if there's other issues, and can help, could you post in this thread?


G'day - I'll take a look at this later this afternoon/tonight. Can anyone having this problem please PM me with your COmpMaster usernames?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## thrillho (15/9/13)

Ahh, shattered, was really keen to submit and get some feedback on my latest creation! (When it is carbed and ready, but it is promising...) Shame about the 500ml minimum!

Always next year  More for me now I guess! :beerbang:


----------



## Andyd (15/9/13)

Sorry to hear that Thrillho, have you considered transferring two stubbies into a 750ml bottle and giving it a small shot of priming sugar and a few grains of dry yeast? Could be worth a show, if only to see if it works 

There is a bit of a move to accept 500ml minimum entries around the organizers of competitions. The presence of stubbies has led to some of the more amusing judging annecdotes over the years, a fewq of which include:

1) Someone submitting (as a single entry) two stubbies of completely different beer - which do you judge?
2) Countless stubbies going missing as they get treated differently
3) That frustrating flight that overflows a milk crate by 1 bottle because someone's entered with stubbies
4) Someone that submitted two stubbies, intending them to be blended, only to find that an enterprising steward had decided that the extra bottle was going to be a nice traveler since only one stubbies worth was used in the judging
5) a 2 stubbie submission where one bottle had apparently not been properly cleaned (one of the most dreadful cases of "funk" I've ever encountered) while the other was a brilliant beer.

Its probably going to cause some discussion (hopefully in a new thread - HINT HINT), and it's worth having the discussion if it's going to cause significant pain for brewers, but at present it's looking like a sensible thing for competition organisers to pursue (remembering these blokes give up their time to make the competitions run for you!)

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## jc64 (21/9/13)

Well it appears the judges will be spared my beers this year, I'm at work and have just seen the deadline was today. Thought it was next Saturday! 

One positive is I now have four long necks extra to consume


----------



## Yob (21/9/13)

Anyone else just fill from Kegs with w bit or tube? Does minimising headspace help with carbonation retention? I just filled mine right to the brim and capped...

One entered in specialty and one in pale ale.

Fingers crossed


----------



## GalBrew (21/9/13)

I filled my bottles from the keg with my new Blichmann Beer Gun.


----------



## Danwood (21/9/13)

Yob said:


> Anyone else just fill from Kegs with w bit or tube? Does minimising headspace help with carbonation retention? I just filled mine right to the brim and capped...
> One entered in specialty and one in pale ale.
> Fingers crossed


Not that barley wine I tried by any chance?

Imagine wading through a flight of those...you'd need a tastebud-ectomy afterwards.


----------



## jc64 (21/9/13)

Yob said:


> Anyone else just fill from Kegs with w bit or tube? Does minimising headspace help with carbonation retention? I just filled mine right to the brim and capped...
> 
> One entered in specialty and one in pale ale.
> 
> Fingers crossed


I have used a CPBF but now I just use a hose clamped over my tap spout, joined to a cut off racking cane with a drilled stopper that fits over the bottle mouth. Squeeze the stopper to release some co2 and control the foam and the flow. Works very well. 

Google 'we need no stinking beer gun' to get a better idea of what I mean. Cheers.


----------



## brad81 (21/9/13)

Yob said:


> Anyone else just fill from Kegs with w bit or tube? Does minimising headspace help with carbonation retention? I just filled mine right to the brim and capped...
> 
> One entered in specialty and one in pale ale.
> 
> Fingers crossed


I had 2 of these and opened one last week to check for carbonation. It was still good, used this: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Perlick-Growler-Bottle-Filler-Complement-Set-Counter-Pressure-Filler-Kit-/171128018826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d806578a&_uhb=1


----------



## Yob (22/9/13)

Good to know...

Cheers


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (22/9/13)

Is this an event that competitors can attend? Or do only the judges go along and we get our results later.

Also I entered an ESB that is best served at cellar temps is there anyway of achieving this or am I hoping for to much with that?


----------



## Yob (22/9/13)

Sign up to steward or some such?


----------



## manticle (22/9/13)

You can go along although there isn't much to see. Bunch of balding nerds sitting hunched over bits of paper, pencils in hands, sniffing beer and wrinkling their faces. Worse than watching Matt preston decide whether or not he likes the Shepherd's Pie he's eating.*

The bar will be open downstairs though so you could get along for lunch and some beers and pop upstairs to have a look.

Otherwise, as Yob suggests you could volunteer to steward or even judge. See the email that Martin OC copied and pasted earlier in the thread.

The head steward will do his best to get all beers to their appropriate temperature. It's an imperfect science so there's no guarantee but it should not be served ice cold or super warm and judges will usually mention to the stewards if the beers or glasses are varying too wildly in temperature.


*Except me. I'm handsome.

And cool.

And with a full head of hair that I choose not to grow.


----------



## MartinOC (22/9/13)

Anyone wanting to try their hand a Stewarding, but don't know what's involved (or feel a bit intimidated), PM me & I'll try to give you an idea of what's required. If I get a flood, I'll post a general response here.


----------



## Yob (22/9/13)

Anyone thinking about it and has the time, get into it, it's a great experience.


----------



## DU99 (22/9/13)

It's a good experience,meet some good people and if your lucky get to sample the beer's being judged


----------



## Toper (22/9/13)

DU99 said:


> It's a good experience,meet some good people and if your lucky get to sample the beer's being judged


What do you mean "if you're lucky" ?  ,as a steward you've got first dibs on all your tables jugs.


----------



## MartinOC (28/9/13)

toper01 said:


> What do you mean "if you're lucky" ?  ,as a steward you've got first dibs on all your tables jugs.


Steward's prerogative!  Why do you think I don't judge any more????


----------



## timmi9191 (6/10/13)

When are results announced.


----------



## Toper (6/10/13)

timmi9191 said:


> When are results announced.


Geez,you're keen ! The comp is still running :lol: Don't quote me,but I'd assume sometime next week,possibly the week after.


----------



## manticle (6/10/13)

Possibly available tonight I heard. Otherwise next couple of days.

Judging won't finish till this afternoon but data entry is pretty quick.


----------



## breakbeer (6/10/13)

Manticle's Oatmeal Stout FTW!!


----------



## Yob (6/10/13)

Patience is something that runs quite thin on days like this..

Im a bit worried about how my "Specialty" will fare, I got an email on Thursday asking for more information about it... all I could say was it was a cross between an American Barleywine and an Imperial AIPA, neither of which, from a technical point of view, it sits in.. hence the 18.7 entry.

Thats the problem with submitting beers that arent brewed to a style I guess.. what to enter it as and where does it best fit...


----------



## Toper (6/10/13)

I wouldn't worry Yob,as long as there weren't any infection issues ,it's a very hedonistic catagory.Not sure what you specified as a base style,but it's all about drinkability and balance there.I judged that cat about 3 years ago,the only thing people got points off for was nominating ingredients that couldn't be tasted.As in "a ginger,strawberry,cinnamon ale" ,that no cinnamon or ginger was tasted.You'll be fine,chill broda


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (6/10/13)

Just tried your barley wine Apia cross yob. My tongue is still tingling!!!


----------



## Yob (6/10/13)

Sounds promising indeed... lol


----------



## Andyd (6/10/13)

OK folks

Category results re up on CompMaster

http://www.compmaster.com.au//compmaster_resultSummary/16/full

Best Brewer was Derek Haes from Melbourne Brewers (Melbourne Brewers)
Best Beer was a Hazelnut Porter from Derek Hales (Melbourne Brewers)

Best Club was Bayside Brewers
Scott Vernon Trophy went to Bayside Brewers

Best Novice was Tom Drum

Congratulations to all the brewers and clubs who entered. And a big thanks to all the judges and stewards who attended on the day.

Finally thanks to the guys on the Vicbrew Committee for their commitment to the hobby we all love!

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## mxd (6/10/13)

thanks Andy and all the Crew you do an amazing job.

well done Derek, again your beers are magnificent, to celebrate you should bring some chockies  to the next meeting and I will try to attend (been 4 or 5 months  )


----------



## Yob (6/10/13)

A 4th!! WOOT!!!

Go you specialty bad boy :lol:


----------



## mxd (6/10/13)

Yob said:


> A 4th!! WOOT!!!
> 
> Go you specialty bad boy :lol:
> 
> ...


gratz dude, bring some along at the end of the month, or if you popping into keg king let me know and you can do a drive by


----------



## Yob (6/10/13)

Gratties to Derek.. faaarkin impressive mate,

Thanks to all involved too, Judges, stewards and all the rest that made it happen.

:beer:


----------



## WarmBeer (6/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> It's a conspiracy to keep us Bayside boys from cleaning up yet again...





MartinOC said:


> Erm........Since when have you cleaned-up exactly????
> ...


I'll just leave these sitting here, shall I?


----------



## mxd (6/10/13)

gratz bayside, well done again


----------



## MartinOC (6/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I'll just leave these sitting here, shall I?


"One Swallow does not a summer make" (I'm sure there's a half-decent pun in there somewhere).


----------



## MartinOC (6/10/13)

Yob said:


> A 4th!! WOOT!!!
> 
> Go you specialty bad boy :lol:
> 
> ...


Yob, you made an absolute CORKER!!

As I expected, you came out last in the serving-order, so it was served kinda warm. The judges (to their credit) asked me to laser-temp. it, so they could make allowances for that. Anything served that warm would show any brewing faults it has, but there weren't ANY. I read the judging sheets afterwards & I agree with all of their comments (you got two very experienced blokes).

I spoke to one of the judges later about the category as a whole & he said it was of a very high-quality, with very few faulted/faultable-beers. You were up against some tough competition.

If I remember correctly, yours came out right behind the category winner, which I tasted & was absolutely superb. Bummer!!!!

Under the circumstances, your 4th is a great result. Congratulations!!


----------



## fcmcg (6/10/13)

I'm bloody stoked with my RIS getting a third !!!
Well done to Vicbrew and to everyone that entered and placed !
Regards
Ferg


----------



## timmi9191 (6/10/13)

I picked up a 6th. 4pts off the podium.
Absolutely rapped - only brewing 18mths with pretty basic equipment..

Thanks to vicbrew!!


----------



## timmi9191 (6/10/13)

Oh.. I'm itching for feedback..

Do the judges notes get sent to the entrant?


----------



## Yob (6/10/13)

Thanks mate, pretty chuffed with a 4th.. Looking forward to brewing this again after taking on board the notes.. I'm kinda relieved it doesn't go forward actually coz there ain't a defined recipe.. lol... I roughly I know what it is but me and records have a love hate relationship...

Also pretty happy with the faults comment.. If you remember our conversation about that beer, it was problematic at best so I'm pleased I seem to have handled it well enough to get me to the position I got.

Cheers


----------



## NealK (6/10/13)

I got a 3rd for my Munich helles. Yay I am not a novice any more!
Thank you VICBREW you do an awesome job!


----------



## Hoser (6/10/13)

NealK said:


> I got a 3rd for my Munich helles. Yay I am not a novice any more!
> Thank you VICBREW you do an awesome job!


Mate I judged that beer and it was very well brewed. Well done!


----------



## Charst (6/10/13)

Massive thanks to Vicbrew organisers, pretty chuffed with a third for a saison.


----------



## Hoser (6/10/13)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Very well done event. I found the quality of the beers were considerably better than last year which is a good sign for homebrew! 

Thanks to the Martin, Mark, Andy, Michael and all the Vicbrew committee. You guys as usual did an awesome job.

Congrats to Bayside as well. Strong showing and strong results!


----------



## bullsneck (6/10/13)

Go Bayside!
I am stoked with my second in Strong Stout!

Thanks to the VicBrew team, the judges and the stewards.


----------



## Yob (6/10/13)

bullsneck said:


> Go Melbourne Brewers!


FTFY


----------



## MartinOC (6/10/13)

timmi9191 said:


> Oh.. I'm itching for feedback..
> 
> Do the judges notes get sent to the entrant?


They should be available online now.


----------



## Truman42 (6/10/13)

I only placed 7th for my American Brown ale but that's the highest score I've got so far so I'm happy with that.


----------



## fcmcg (6/10/13)

bullsneck said:


> Go Bayside!
> I am stoked with my second in Strong Stout!
> 
> Thanks to the VicBrew team, the judges and the stewards.


Braden , 
You beat me , you bastard lol
Well done mate !! 
Here's to us vic's at the nationals !!!
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Yob (6/10/13)

MartinOC said:


> They should be available online now.


nothing yet, will have to sleep om it.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (6/10/13)

Well done hoser. Placing in 7? Categories is no mean feat - all but 2 being 1st place is even better.
No glassware for me this year.
Congrats also to Charst.I judged that and remember 3 very good saisons.

Breakbeer - oatmeal only got a 9th but I think it was the best of the oatmeals. More arm hair needed next time.


----------



## manticle (6/10/13)

Yob - looks like the spec category was very high scoring. Yours was easily a winning score in many comps so well done.


----------



## citizensnips (7/10/13)

Congrats to all who won, thanks to those who ran the event. I got a 4th tied with third so Im pretty stoked about that, don't know if its a third or forth, any chance I get to send one away to national comp? h34r:
Thanks again


----------



## brendo (7/10/13)

citizensnips said:


> Congrats to all who won, thanks to those who ran the event. I got a 4th tied with third so Im pretty stoked about that, don't know if its a third or forth, any chance I get to send one away to national comp? h34r:
> Thanks again


Unfortunately for you they are split on count back using overall impression, so result wise you are a clear 4th - has happened to me plenty of time in the past. 

Happy that my US Amber got a third - congrats to all other place getters and good luck at Nats!


----------



## mxd (7/10/13)

Truman said:


> I only placed 7th for my American Brown ale but that's the highest score I've got so far so I'm happy with that.


my Brown was what I thought was the best beer I entered, but coming in at 21 I assume (hope  ) it's doesn't taste like the one on tap


----------



## Andyd (7/10/13)

Yob said:


> nothing yet, will have to sleep om it.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


Yeah, I was wrecked last night, so the check and upload didn't happen. I told the guys asking at the comp that I should have em up by Wednesday evening. 

When I get the kids to bed tonight I'll put my hand to the sifting to make sure everyone gets the right sheets (after the canning I got for having the odd wrong sheet available a few years back, I'm a bit conservative about the speed with which I upload the sheets...)

Andy


----------



## Yob (7/10/13)

No worries at all mate, completely understand.

Thanks for the efforts to make it all happen.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## stakka82 (7/10/13)

Do you have to register with compmaster to view your sheet or are they emailed out to entrants?


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (7/10/13)

Big thanks to everyone involved running the event. I had a lot of fun helping with the stewarding yesterday.

This was my fIrst time entering or assisting with a competition.

As expected no placing, but I am reasonably happy with how my beers scored.


----------



## Bentnose (7/10/13)

I'm happy, only entered one beer and felt it should be able to score at least 90 points, I got 99, good indicator of where my beer is currently at, that was a concentrated extract brew with a beer I purposely brewed at the low end of the style, US amber Ale, just moved back up to all grain so hope for better things next year. Hoped to get along to Vicbrew this year but I'm stuck at home with a knee issue, look forward to next year, would like to try some judging if they'll have me, its great fun, though hard on the taste buds after a while.

Thanks to all the organisers, judges and stewards, without you there would be no competition.


----------



## Pennywise (7/10/13)

Big thanks to those who helped out and organizers. Looking forward to the judging notes to see where I went wrong


----------



## Andyd (7/10/13)

stakka82 said:


> Do you have to register with compmaster to view your sheet or are they emailed out to entrants?


If you entered online you will be able to see your sheets on compmaster as soon as I've uploaded them.

If you entered offline your sheets will get mailed out in the next couple of weeks.

If you entered offline but have a compmaster account, the sheets for this competition will not be connected with your account. I may be able to link them, but no promises as I have a lot on right this moment... (Entering online in future will help avoid this happening...)

Andy


----------



## MartinOC (7/10/13)

citizensnips said:


> Congrats to all who won, thanks to those who ran the event. I got a 4th tied with third so Im pretty stoked about that, don't know if its a third or forth, any chance I get to send one away to national comp? h34r:
> Thanks again


The classic response here is "it all depends....."

If you got a 4th in a category & the 3rd-place getter doesn't have another beer to enter, you might just have a reprieve & get to submit your beer to the Nationals.


----------



## citizensnips (7/10/13)

MartinOC said:


> The classic response here is "it all depends....."
> 
> If you got a 4th in a category & the 3rd-place getter doesn't have another beer to enter, you might just have a reprieve & get to submit your beer to the Nationals.


Ahh here's hoping!


----------



## Charst (7/10/13)

citizensnips said:


> Ahh here's hoping!


Was your beer a berlinner weisse by chance?


----------



## citizensnips (7/10/13)

negative


----------



## Charst (7/10/13)

Cant help you then sorry mate


----------



## Andyd (8/10/13)

Hey folks,

Scoresheets are up and live now on CompMaster.

Like I said earlier, if you have entered online, they will appear in the My Account -> My Results page. 

If you didn't enter online, your scoresheets will be mailed out soon.

If you did enter offline but have a CompMaster account, your scores won't be linked to your account. I can potentially link them, but the next chance I'll get will be on the weekend. Send me a PM with your CompMaster username and your entry numbers and I'll see if I can get it sorted for you.

I spend a few hours checking each one against the score data, so everything should be in order. Having said that, **it happens, so let me know if there is a problem and I'll try to get it sorted ASAP.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Yob (8/10/13)

Just downloaded and read the scoresheets!! 

Most pleased.

Thanks guys and see you next year :super:


----------



## mxd (8/10/13)

Andyd said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Scoresheets are up and live now on CompMaster.
> 
> ...



thanks again Andy for all the work you do and you comments on my wheat  Or though I'm sure you could have found a couple more points.


----------



## Black n Tan (8/10/13)

Thanks for the oraganisers for running such a great event and getting our results out so quick. We are an impatient lot and the quick turn around is appreciated. Love comp master.


----------



## Andyd (8/10/13)

mxd said:


> thanks again Andy for all the work you do and you comments on my wheat  Or though I'm sure you could have found a couple more points.


Just went back and looked at the sheet - that was a great beer, I actually thought that you might have taken out the category.

That reminds me - if you judged on the weekend you can log in and look at the sheets you wrote in the comp also. If you have trouble let me know and I'll see if I can link you up...

Andy


----------



## Black n Tan (8/10/13)

mxd said:


> thanks again Andy for all the work you do and you comments on my wheat  Or though I'm sure you could have found a couple more points.


Was that the American Wheat with the cascade? Myself and the other stewards loved it! How much late hops did you use? Yum! Put my American Wheat to shame.


----------



## brad81 (8/10/13)

Thanks for the feedback on my entry. One of the judges had picked that there was some old malt extract used. Bloody hell! It was about a year old and in block form when I went to use it.

Definitely some great feedback, will have to read up more on Vienna Lager and see if I can get it right next year.

Never thought I'd pay to have someone drink my beer  The feedback is invaluable.

Echoing everyone else here, but thanks heaps for this.

Cheers,

Brad


----------



## mxd (8/10/13)

Black n Tan said:


> Was that the American Wheat with the cascade? Myself and the other stewards loved it! How much late hops did you use? Yum! Put my American Wheat to shame.


yeah,

I'm shocking at record Keeping 

but it would have been about 60 g of dry hops (that is 3 x 20g or more precise 1 hand full of each hop 3 hops used) from the following (don't remember which ones as I was dry hopping an AIPA at the same time pissed)

Mosiac
Simcoe
Centenial
Cascade
Citra


----------



## Yob (10/10/13)

Hay, can somebody explain how my score of 121.5 was worked out, AFAIK there were 2 judges and I scored 40 and 41... Im pretty shit at maths but Im buggered if I can make that add up...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## GalBrew (10/10/13)

I think it is the addition of the scores of the 3 judges, or in this case as there were only 2: 

Judge1 + Judge 2 + the average of judges 1 & 2.

= 40 + 41 + 40.5 = 121.5

Edit: Also great beer by the way!


----------



## Yob (10/10/13)

aah... gotcha.. feckin maths...

many thanks


----------



## Barry (10/10/13)

81/100 is the same as 121.5/150. Or put another way the average of 41 and 40 is 40.5. Add the three together it equals 121.5. I assume this has been done so that all entries receive a score out of 150.

Not quick enough.


----------



## NealK (11/10/13)

I keep getting "page not found" for the feedback on my munich helles. Is anyone else having this problem with compmaster?


----------



## MartinOC (11/10/13)

Shoot Andyd a PM & he should be able to sort it out for you.


----------



## [email protected] (12/10/13)

G'day all,

Found myself in Melbourne with some time on my hands last weekend. So I rocked up to Vicbrew and offered to help, ended up stewarding for some of the IPAs. Got to taste some great homebrew and had a great time ( Mr Walker you have a lot to answer for)!!

Thanks to Martin for taking the time to show me the ropes. BTW Devo reckons he spent time with you in PNG in '88, and that you were one of the few competent "Chooks" (<10) he knew. He said it was a hard gig due to the amount of kit you carried.

Cheers,

Andrew.


----------



## MartinOC (13/10/13)

Glad you had a good time, Andrew. Always happy to take-on an extra pair of willing hands (even if one of them has a glass in it most of the time...  ).

Geez! Devo has a good memory!! Yep, I was in PNG in '88 at "Tokua International Airport" near Rabaul. All that weight I carried is the reason my feet are now shot with osteoarthritis (I'm still feeling the after-effects of doing Vicbrew now!). Also, getting older....... :unsure:


----------



## Andyd (15/10/13)

Neal,

Thanks for the shout out mate - I'd missed uploading a batch of scoresheets (about 5 entries worth). They're up there now for you.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## lmccrone (22/10/13)

How do I get my feedback if I'm not signed up for compmaster? I have been waiting patiently but I'm pretty keen on reading that feedback and its been a few weeks now...


----------



## MartinOC (22/10/13)

It's slightly slower with the mailout of physical judge-sheets.

Patience, Grasshopper....


----------



## lmccrone (22/10/13)

No sweat, just checking it's going to arrive for us Luddites. 

Cheers


----------



## MartinOC (22/10/13)

Don't worry, it will.

Right now, there's a lot of folks dealing with the sudden death of Neil Kay.

Not an excuse, just "is"....


----------



## MartinOC (26/10/13)

Update for the Luddites:

The judging sheets were finally sorted-out by myself & another committee member over a few beers last night, so they should be mailed-out early next week.


----------



## northbrew (28/10/13)

Has anyone received their score cards in the mail yet?


----------



## Yob (28/10/13)

MartinOC said:


> Update for the Luddites:The judging sheets were finally sorted-out by myself & another committee member over a few beers last night, so they should be mailed-out early next week.





northbrew said:


> Has anyone received their score cards in the mail yet?


----------



## WarmBeer (28/10/13)

^^^ - forum zen.

The art of saying something whilst saying nothing.


----------



## MartinOC (28/10/13)

northbrew said:


> Has anyone received their score cards in the mail yet?


When you can walk upon your scoresheets & leave no trace....then you will have learned.....



MartinOC said:


> Patience, Grasshopper....





WarmBeer said:


> ^^^ - forum zen.


**** Zen!!! Pass me a nuke!! I feel like invading someone.. :blink:


----------



## Toper (28/10/13)

MartinOC said:


> When you can walk upon your scoresheets & leave no trace....then you will have learned.....
> 
> 
> 
> **** Zen!!! Pass me a nuke!! I feel like invading someone.. :blink:


----------



## Bentnose (2/11/13)

Got my scoresheets, the score on the sheets seems to be 5 points higher than listed in the results, doesn't actually make any difference because I was nowhere near placing. The comments were all complimentary, which is good.


----------



## Pennywise (2/11/13)

sheets received, thanks again to the helpers and organizers, pretty happy with most of the feedback. Thanks manticle for being so thorough I appreciate it  prolly one of the most complete score sheets I've received in the three years and maybe ten beers I've entered


----------



## manticle (2/11/13)

Cool. What did you enter?


----------



## Pennywise (2/11/13)

It was a Belgian saison


----------



## manticle (2/11/13)

Judges are able to view scoresheets they've written if they are signed into compmaster which can help refine and improve efforts to make their feedback more valuable.

Might have a squizz and see what I wrote for saisons. Glad it was useful.


----------



## allensmith (6/1/15)

brad81 said:


> I just printed the QRCode label from the site, I am going to attach this to the bottle.
> 
> Do I still need to print out and attach the entry form as well??


I think you still need to print out.I am new to this,this is just my suggestion.Hope it helps.


----------



## MartinOC (6/1/15)

Wait for VICBREW 2015 mate.

Things may have changed in the next 9 months.....


----------



## NealK (8/5/15)

Does anybody know yet if VICBREW 2015 will have cider categories?


----------

